# How do you guys sew on your hem tags?



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

We recently got our hem tags delivered for our shirts - you know the tags that fold in half at the bottom of the t-shirt. But the problem is that we are not very crafty when it comes to sewing. 

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they do it.

Thanks!

- Clint


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Have them done by the company doing your neck labels.

2. Take them to your local cleaners that has a sewing machine repair corner.

3. Post a notice at your local sewing machine store. Those old ladies would love making some $$ doing something they love.

4. Buy a sewing machine. It's not that difficult to sew a 1/2 inch straight line. Even I can do it.  It's going to take a little bit of practice, but you'll get the hang of it pretty quick.


----------



## origbboy (Jul 21, 2011)

what kind of sewing machine do you need?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

origbboy said:


> what kind of sewing machine do you need?


If you're doing it yourself? Any sewing machine will do, even the most basic one. All you're doing is sewing the most basic stitch a sewing machine can sew.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I do it myself. Bought a sewing machine and learned that same night. (WITH NO EXPERIENCE). took me a few days to "perfect it". The sewing is easy.. the learning curve was just threading the machine but a few practice runs and your in business. Teaching myself saves me $1.00 per shirt!!


----------



## origbboy (Jul 21, 2011)

I may have to move in that direction too, Also do you think one stitch across the top of the hemtag is enough? should you stitch all 3 sides?


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

origbboy said:


> I may have to move in that direction too, Also do you think one stitch across the top of the hemtag is enough? should you stitch all 3 sides?


I like it sewn just on the top, so it forms a "loop". Stitching 3 sides gives a more patch look. Both are good though, just preference.


----------

